# Hippo Ivory & Horn (closed reed)



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Thought I'd put a call up for sale here... just completed this one, and I'll let it run a couple days! I'll have it posted other places, so the 1st time stamp "I'll take it" will be the owner. This is a Hippo Ivory barrel, with a Buffalo Horn mouth piece. There's a small Hippo Ivory insert in the tip of the mouth piece. It is carrying a CA finish inside and out on both pieces, buffed and polished to a very high gloss. It is signed and dated inside the barrel under the finish. I'm asking $175 TYD for this one.

The tip of a Hippo tooth, cutting it on the bandsaw... I keep junk blades for this... it dulls 'em right off.









Here I've turned it round, and drilled it out for the mouth piece... the bead is cut in too.









Finish is on, I cut a slight indention, and pen in the accent line with India ink. It's sitting on the buffing wheel.









I still get a charge out of something this tough being see through with a 60 watt bulb.









Just finishe cutting and sanding the mouth piece... used a little polish and put some oil on... getting ready to put the finish on.


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

completed:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Beautiful work as always Brad ! Simply awesome.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

#2 on what Don said Brad, thats just beautiful and worth every $!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow wow wow... Awesome Brad. Wish I had the $


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

We all know you've got it Tom, order a spare as well!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Sure, I'll send it your way ! LOL


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you buddy!


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks guys! I went a little over board on the pics! lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Those pics work for me Brad, I never tire of looking at your handi-work or the processes that you use to build them.


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

shoot... can't modify the post... taking it off the "market".. and moving it where it'll move a bit quicker.. sorry I'm a bit impatient.. I know this is a high dollar type call but I like it to move quicker.. hate to hover over things.. lol no insult intended I just hate watching my stuff so long! lol I guess if it doesn't sell quick I'd rather take it off the market, and leave it on a shelf. I do hope you like the looks of it though!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

It's a great looking call Brad but what does it sound like?


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Sounds like (L) Matt! lol seriously though I have a "bladed" JC 002 reed in it.. it has a very short barrel so the sound is very loud. A guy can do from Jack rabbit...lower distress (using both hands making a large bell) to a bird distress. I'm not so good at this myself but a fella with practice and use one hand muting/back giving the call a bit of back pressure giving short bursts, (saying tika and tic over again very quickly) can imitate a bird distress. Called in my last coyote doing this. I have a bud (another call maker) that I have to admit to a bit of jealousy on.. he can make these things sing! I'm fair, but good golly miss molly! For those that know him I'm referring to Arky. He makes some killer calls too!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I see. Hmmm....maybe like Don I'll have to start a call fund!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I met a guy who can make a call sound like a chicken ! I'm not making it up. One of the most amazing callers I've ever heard. Would love to have one of yours Brad. You do make some beauties there !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

There's a chicken download on here Tom if you head to the download section.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

No kidding. I guess I should check that out. Isn't that supposed to be mainly for the Foxpro callers ? I have a Johnny Stewart. Unfortunately you can't load sounds on it like the others.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Its mp3 format! Brad I'm so sorry to speak of digital callers on your thread!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Yes, sorry Brad.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yotehntr said:


> Sounds like (L) Matt! lol seriously though I have a "bladed" JC 002 reed in it.. it has a very short barrel so the sound is very loud. A guy can do from Jack rabbit...lower distress (using both hands making a large bell) to a bird distress. I'm not so good at this myself but a fella with practice and use one hand muting/back giving the call a bit of back pressure giving short bursts, (saying tika and tic over again very quickly) can imitate a bird distress. Called in my last coyote doing this. I have a bud (another call maker) that I have to admit to a bit of jealousy on.. he can make these things sing! I'm fair, but good golly miss molly! For those that know him I'm referring to Arky. He makes some killer calls too!


Arky Yoter= Joe Bradshaw He has a video clip that shows how to use a call that is great another of his videos he plays the National anthem.... Ours Matt not yours !


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

That's all good guys! lol Joe's made several video's... I've tried several times to talk him into making a DVD type instructional video... especially on the closed reeds.. he's amazing.. The chicken is pretty easy to do..... I mean distress chicken...not to get confused with the chicken dance. LOL


----------

